# Driving from Wash DC to VT - should I use NJ Turnpike?



## Jwerking (Jul 17, 2011)

Will be driving to Burlington VT next Saturday from Wash DC metro area.  It is definitely closer to drive up I-95 - using the NJ turnpike, bypassing the NYC area on I-95, and using I-87 thru Albany, etc. 

If I leave DC area early on SATURDAY morning about 6am - that will put me in NYC area about 11 am and then north on I-87 from there?  Going this early in the morning, am I still going to hit horrible traffic on NJ Turnpike??

Did this years ago and NJ Turnpike traffic can be miserable.

My other option is just to head West and use I-81 north - like heading toward Syracuse NY.  Would heading east on I-88 and connecting I-87 at Albany. Will there be a lot less traffic issues on this western route?  

Also, probably less stress of driving thru the NYC bypass area - that area in NJ is nerve racking - esp now that I am old and that type of traffic bothers me as opposed to my young naive days!

Same question returning on a SUNDAY to DC?  

Any comments would be greatly appreciated!

Joyce


----------



## Nancy (Jul 17, 2011)

In May when we were doing a similar trip we bypassed the NY area going up, but made the mistake of coming back on Western side of NY (Don't remember route).  We will not make that mistake again.

Nancy


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's see, NJ Turnpike has basicly not been enlarged since 1972 below Exit 9. Above Exit 9, maybe 1985. Population has tripled plus in NJ during that time (total guess-imate). 

I would stay away from anything go/coming from the Beach area at this time of the year on a Saturday & Sunday. That includes OCEAN CITY, MD, the Delaware Beaches, any east-west sections of NJ, the Garden State Parkway (and its feeders).

I would do that Jersey/NYC section at about 5AM (it is mostly light out at this time of the year). 11AM is the "everybody is on the road by then". Lots of motels in around Exit 5 NJ Turnpike (Mt Holly); above that is the Princeton/N Jersey price basis.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2011)

Check out JeffW post on going to JFK airport driving from the Phildelphia area. On post 19 of that thread, he reported on his Sat 4:16AM drive up the NJ Turnpike.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 17, 2011)

Try 95 to 695 to 83 to 81 and follow your western route from there.

If you are close to route 15/Leesburg, VA.  Take that to Harrisburg and go 83 to 81.


----------



## Jwerking (Jul 17, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Try 95 to 695 to 83 to 81 and follow your western route from there.
> 
> If you are close to route 15/Leesburg, VA.  Take that to Harrisburg and go 83 to 81.



I will just take the Western route.  

Big Matt - I live by the Springfield interchange of I-95/I-395/I-495.

Think I will just take the Wilson Bridge - up I-95 to Baltimore - then I-83 to Harrisburg, and then I-81 from there. Do you agree?

Mapquest wants to take me to I-270/I-70 West and then pick up RT 15 (Frederick maybe) to Harrisburg.  This is doable of course, but isn't Rt 15 a primary road with lights?

Thanks

JOyce


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 17, 2011)

I wouldn't go to Frederick to get to Harrisburg from Springfield.  Baltimore is the better route.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 17, 2011)

Unless I was leaving around 4 AM and knew I wasn't stopping for anything, I'd probably go the west route also. Even on a Saturday, traffic is very unpredictable in the northern NJ / NYC area. It may even be more important to take that western route home on a Sunday.


----------



## windje2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jwerking said:


> Will be driving to Burlington VT next Saturday from Wash DC metro area.  It is definitely closer to drive up I-95 - using the NJ turnpike, bypassing the NYC area on I-95, and using I-87 thru Albany, etc.
> 
> If I leave DC area early on SATURDAY morning about 6am - that will put me in NYC area about 11 am and then north on I-87 from there?  Going this early in the morning, am I still going to hit horrible traffic on NJ Turnpike??
> 
> ...



A little late to the game - but you may want to consider this.

Over the Del Mem to 295 N

Exit 295 to 195 E to NJ Tpk N (entry @ 7A - You will be going north to where the road expands at 8A) 

Exit NJ Tpk @ 10 for 287 to 87.  (You get off well before NYC)

Alternate if the TPK is jammed northbound - Take 295N (which turns into 95 S @ US1) to 206N to 287  Its about 25 miles on a two laner with lights.

880 am (NY) and 1060 am (Phil) and 101.5 fm have the traffic reports if you don't have a smartphone and/or a GPS app having traffic

The early bird avoids the rush hours.  Good luck


----------



## 1950bing (Jul 19, 2011)

To go from DC to VT take 81 South.
It takes you straight to "VA TECH"          "GO H O K I E S"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Armada (Jul 20, 2011)

Once you get past Albany, continue up I-87 until you reach the exit for NY4 (the second exit for Vermont). Go east on NY4 until you cross the border into VT where it becomes VT4. Shortly after you cross the border, take the exit for 22A and go north.  Take 22A until your reach Rte 7(in Vergennes).  Go north on Rte 7 and it's about 15 miles to Burlington.


----------

